

Lt. Col William Rankin Ejects Into a Thunderstorm - taurussai
http://www.weatherimagery.com/blog/ejects-into-thunderstorm/

======
rdl
The really screwed up part was that once it was all over, and he got to a
road, most drivers just passed him by without stopping.

